# ماذا يقصد الرب يسوع ب لا تلمسينى ؟؟



## salimhadadd (29 أبريل 2011)

مريم المجدلية

بقلم سالم متي


(( لماذا قال يسوع لمريم المجدلية لا تلمسيني ...؟ ))

* لماذا قال الرب يسوع لمريم المجدلية" لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد إلى أبي . ولكن اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم : إني اصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم والهي وإلهكم "
                       يو 20: 17 

هذا السؤال مهم جدا بالنسبة للمؤمنين للمعرفة, ولأنه لم يتطرق احد إليه  من قبل ولا التفاسير الموجودة, لذا أرجو من الجميع الدخول والمشاركة 
الفعلية حول هذا الموضوع الهام , والردود تكون مدعومة بالآيات وبحسب 
كلمة الله , فأعطونا آرائكم ومناقشاتكم حول موضوع السؤال , اكرر
بحسب كلمة الله كي لا نجتهد فيه ... أترككم مع السؤال والرب يرعاكم .
( فتشوا الكتب وتمسكوا بالحسنى ) تحياتي للجميع ,,,

 الجواب[

إخوتي وأخواتي الأحبة , سلام الرب يسوع المسيح الذي يفوق كل سلام لكم للمشاركين والقراء,
جاء بحث هذا السؤال لكثرة ما فيه من مناقضات وشكوك وأسئلة, حول التفاسير التي فسرت
من قبل المفسرين, الذي كان ناقصا , مما جعل القراء يسالون كيف , ومتى , ولماذا, ظهرت اسئلة
وشكوك لم يلاقوا تفاسير لها وانأ طبعا منهم , لذا قمت بالبحث حول الموضوع بإرشاد الرب
يسوع المسيح, حيث أعطيت النتيجة من كلمة الله والتي لا تقبل أي شك في الموضوع..
فالحمد والشكر للرب يسوع الذي كان معي خطوة بخطوة, واراني الحقيقة لأعطيها لغيري,
كي يزيل كل الغموض على هذا الموضوع, والمجد كل المجد للرب يسوع المعلم والمرشد...
اطلب من الرب يسوع أن يجعل هذا الموضوع بركة للجميع ويزيل كل الاسئلة والشكوك.. 

ملاحظة: إن هذا البحث عن الموضوع ينشر لأول مرة منذ 2000 عام, كما إني 
اعتز بنشره أول الأمر في موقع برطلة لاعتزازي به كثيرا , واليكم الجواب الشافي بحسب كلمة الله المسطرة في الكتاب المقدس .. مع تحياتي لكم 


*   لماذا قال يسوع لمريم المجدلية لا تلمسيني ...؟ *

بقلم سالم متي 

كثيرة هي التفاسير بهذه الآية قيلت من قبل كثيرين وتعلمناها منهم, وكل تفسير لا يكون 
منطقي ومقنع , بل ويثير كثير من التساؤلات , فمنهم من قال (لقد أرادت مريم ألا يضيع منها يسوع ثانية") ومن قال ( إن العلاقة مع الرب المقام لم تعد علاقة عاطفية مرتبطة
 بالجسد وحدوده، وإنما أصبحت علاقة روحية معه كالرب.) ومنهم من قال : ( لتتأكد من انه ليس خيال بل حقيقة.) منهم من اعتمد على التفاسير , ومنهم من قرأ عن الموضوع , ولكن لم يوجد من يكلف نفسه بالدراسة والبحث والاستقصاء حول هذا الموضوع .!! الذي يفتح أمامنا حقيقة ومعرفة جديدة , حسب خطة الله الخلاصية وتكملته ...
وإذ نأخذ القصة بحسب إنجيل يوحنا  لشرحه الوافي لها أولا , وثانيا لسرد الرواية كما كانت ,
 لأنه هو وبطرس بالذات ذهبا إلى القبر للمعاينة بعد أن سمعا من مريم المجدلية التي سبقتهم 
بالذهاب إلى القبر باكرا والظلام باق, والتي رأت بان الحجر مرفوع عن القبر وان القبر فارغ,
 فرجعت وأخبرت بطرس ويوحنا , اللذان أسرعا بالذهاب وتفقدا القبر وامنوا بان جسد الرب 
غير موجود , ورجعا إلى موضعهم بعد أن تركا مريم المجدلية هناك أمام القبر لوحدها ...
وأما الأناجيل الثلاثة فلم يتطرقوا كثيرا إلى هذه القصة , لأنهم لم يعاينوا الواقعة  مثل يوحنا , 
 لذا لندرس ونبحث في هذا الموضوع من إنجيل يوحنا ...
والذي جاء بحسب الآية 16 و 17 من إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح العشرين إذ تقول :-

(قال لها يسوع " يا مريم " فالتفتت تلك وقالت له " ربوني " الذي تفسيره يا معلم ,
قال لها يسوع " لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد إلى أبي , ولكن اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم :
 إني اصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم والهي وإلهكم " يو 20: 16 و 17هناك آية تقول: ( أما كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده ؟) لو24 : 26  وفي التفسير التطبيقي يقول : ( لا تمسكي بي , فاني لم اصعد بعد إلى الأب ) 
أما الترجمة العربية المشتركة من اللغات الأصلية من الكتب اليونانية فتقول :
( فقال لها يسوع لا تمسكيني لأني ما صعدت بعد إلى الأب , اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم  :
 أنا صاعد إلى أبي وأبيكم , الهي وإلهكم .) ... ومعنى هذا إني صاعدا الآن ..!!

 لذا عكفنا على دراسة الموضوع بمنطوق كلمة الله ,المسطرة بالكتاب المقدس  والتي ستكون
 دليل لنا , لذا نضع هذا البحث أمامكم وجيد أن تكون هناك مناقشة فيه . علما بان كلمة الله
 قاطعة كالسيف ولا تقبل لها أي تأويل  أو شك ,

* الرب يسوع المسيح * و * ذبيحة الخطية *

( هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم ) يو 1: 29 *

كلنا نعرف إن   الرب يسوع المسيح افتدانا على خشبة الصليب واخذ العقوبة عنا,
كما انه دفع الدين الذي علينا , ولنأخذ كلام بولس الرسول من الرسالة إلى أهل رومية :-

( وأما الآن فقد ظهر بر الله بدون الناموس, مشهودا له من الناموس والأنبياء, بر الله
 بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح , إلى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون . لأنه لا فرق . إذ الجميع 
اخطئوا وأعوزهم مجد الله , متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح , الذي 
قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه , لاضهار بره . من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال 
الله . لاضهار بره في الزمان الحاضر ليكون بارا ويبرر من هو من الإيمان  بيسوع  ,) 
رو3: 2– 2 **
هذا ما فعله الرب يسوع إذ قدم نفسه ذبيحة عن خطايانا , ليس خطايانا فقط بل خطايا كل الناس , 
لان كل من يؤمن به  يخلص ,  وقد قدم نفسه ذبيحة حسب  شريعة موسى  ( شريعة اليهود) .*
 والسؤال هو كيف قدم الرب يسوع هذه الذبيحة ( ذبيحة الخطية ) لله ..؟ *
لنعرف هذا يجب علينا أن نرجع إلى العهد القديم , إلى شريعة ذبيحة الخطية التي تقدم 
إلى الله لنطلع على كيفية تقديم الذبيحة لله  .. لذا نقرا سوية في لاويين 4 : 13 -  21

(( وان سها كل جماعة إسرائيل واخفي أمر عن أعين المجمع , وعملوا واحدة من جميع
مناهي الرب التي لا ينبغي عملها وأثموا , ثم عرفت الخطية التي اخطئوا بها , يقرب
المجمع ثورا ابن بقر ذبيحة خطية , يأتون به  إلى قدام خيمة الاجتماع . ويضع شيوخ الجماعة أيديهم على رأس الثور أمام الرب ويذبح الثور أمام الرب . ويدخل الكاهن 
الممسوح من دم الثور إلى خيمة الاجتماع . ويغمس الكاهن إصبعه في الدم وينضح سبع مرات أمام الرب لدى الحجاب . ويجعل من الدم على قرون المذبح الذي أمام الرب في خيمة الاجتماع وسائر الدم يصبه إلى أسفل مذبح المحرقة الذي لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع . وجميع شحمه ينزعه عنه ويوقده على المذبح , ويفعل بالثور كما فعل بثور الخطية , 
كذلك يفعل به . ويكفر عنهم الكاهن فيصفح عنهم , ثم يخرج الثور إلى خارج المحلة 
ويحرقه كما احرق الثور الأول .انه ذبيحة خطية المجمع .... )) لا 4: 13- 21 *يقول ويفعل كما فعل بثور الخطية كذلك يفعل به .. أي شريعة ذبيحة الخطية التي قبل
هذه الشريعة . من الآية 1- 12 والذي يتكلم عن شريعة الخطية .. وكل شريعة الذبائح 
هكذا هي لذا فلنأخذ شريعة خطية أخرى ونكتفي , لنأخذ من : لا 6: 25- 27 

(( كلم هرون وبنيه قائلا , هذه شريعة ذبيحة الخطية . في المكان الذي تذبح فيه المحرقة تذبح ذبيحة الخطية أمام الرب . إنها قدس أقداس . الكاهن الذي يعملها للخطية يأكلها .
في مكان مقدس تؤكل . في دار خيمة الاجتماع , "" كل من مس لحمها يتقدس "" 
وإذا انتثر من دمها على ثوب تغسل ما انتثر عليه في مكان مقدس ...))
والآن لندرس كلمة الله هذه على ضوء هذه الشريعة, لنستخرج منها سبب قول الرب يسوع 
لمريم المجدلية لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد ,  بينما في عشية ذلك اليوم ظهر للتلاميذ وقال 
لهم جسوني والمسوني ... بما أن يسوع قدم نفسه لله الأب ذبيحة عن خطايانا ليكفر عنها فانه قدمها بموجب الشريعة اليهودية للذبائح , والتي كانت رمزا لذبيحة جسده التي قدمت على الصليب ,فتقول الشريعة (  يقرب المجمع ثورا ابن بقر ذبيحة خطية , يأتون به  إلى قدام خيمة الاجتماع .
 ويضع شيوخ الجماعة أيديهم على رأس الثور أمام الرب ويذبح الثور أمام الرب .) 
وهذا ما حصل للرب يسوع المسيح الذي وضعوا شيوخ الجماعة أيديهم عليه ,
أمام هيكل الرب وذبح ( صلب) أمام الرب على الجلجثة .  والذي أشار قيافا  رئيس الكهنة على اليهود انه خير أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب * يو 18 :  14 * بهذا طبق الشريعة على نفسه في بندها الأول إذ اسلم نفسه حتى الموت , موت الصليب , مات ودفن وبقي ثلاثة أيام في القبر,  وبعدها قام وأصبح ذبيحة الخطية عن جميع الشعب لكل من يؤمن به ,
 ولكن بالموت الشريعة لم تكتمل ولم يكفر بعد عن الخطية إلا بالبند الثاني منها حيث نرى أن الكاهن ...

((. ويدخل الكاهن الممسوح من دم الثور إلى خيمة الاجتماع . ويغمس الكاهن إصبعه في الدم 
وينضح سبع مرات أمام الرب لدى الحجاب . ويجعل من الدم على قرون المذبح الذي أمام الرب 
في خيمة الاجتماع وسائر الدم يصبه إلى أسفل مذبح المحرقة الذي لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع..)
 هذا هو البند الثاني من ذبيحة الخطية يدخل الكاهن الممسوح وينضح الدم أمام الرب ..
الرب يسوع المسيح سلم نفسه للموت ومات ودفن وبقي ثلاثة أيام , ولأنه لا يوجد كاهن ممسوح 
مساوي لله على رتبة ملكي صادق ليقدم الذبيحة إلى الله , غير الرب يسوع المسيح رئيس كهنتنا , لذا بقيت الذبيحة بدون تقديم لله الأب ..!! ونكرر( ولأنه لا يوجد هناك كاهن أو رئيس كهنة يقدر ان يقدم هذه الذبيحة الإلهية إلى الله في السماء, لأنه يجب أن يكون الكاهن مساويا لله , ) 
لذلك كمل الله خطته الخلاصية بإقامة الرب يسوع المسيح من الموت , ليقدم ذبيحته إلى الله الأب , وهل يوجد كاهن ورئيس كهنة أفضل من الرب يسوع ..؟ ليقدم الذبيحة لله الأب  في السماء, وبقبولها من الله ارجع السلطان الذي خسره ادم للشيطان , لذا قال للتلاميذ بعد ظهوره لهم في العلية , ( فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا ," دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض ,) مت 28: 18*) وحين قيامته  صادف مريم المجدلية التي كانت واقفة عند القبر تبكي , ولنقرا النص ثانية من يوحنا : ( قال لها يسوع يا مريم فالتفتت تلك وقالت ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم , قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد إلى أبي .) ثم أعطاها الرسالة للتلاميذ , نرى من سياق الحديث أن مريم لم تقترب منه , ممكن أنها أرادت أن تقترب منه ,  ولكنه نبهها ألا تلمسه لماذا ..؟؟ لأنه لم يقدم ذبيحته إلى الله الأب لان الذبيحة مقدسة ولا يجب لمسها كما قراناها في الشريعة , في لا 6: 27*

(, "" كل من مس لحمها يتقدس "" ) وأيضا يقول ( سبعة أيام تكفر على المذبح وتقدسه فيكون المذبح قدس أقداس , كل ما مس المذبح يكون مقدسا ,) خر 29 37 * 
وها هو المذبح والذبيحة في هيكل الرب يسوع المسيح مقدسين...
وعندما قال الرب يسوع لمريم المجدلية لا تلمسيني , وهذا من حبه لها لأنها لو لمسته حينها
لماتت , لأنه أصبح ذبيحة مقدسة ولم تقدم بعد لله الأب , كما انه بنى هيكل الله داخل الإنسان,
 وبما أن كلمة الله تقول : ( عند دخولهم الى خيمة الاجتماع يغسلون بماء لئلا يموتوا ) وأيضا عند اقترابهم إلى المذبح للخدمة , خر 30 : 20 *
 وها هنا أعظم من المذبح والذي بذبيحته قدس المذبح ,  
لذلك يقول ( فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي " قدم " نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي ,) عب 9: 14 * 

وهذه هي تقديم الذبيحة بعد القيامة لله الأب , حيث ظهر لمريم المجدلية فقط ليعطيها الرسالة 
للتلاميذ , ليصعد هو إلى الله الأب ليقدم ذبيحته أمام الرب في السماء وبعدها يلاقيهم في الجليل , أي إن الرب يسوع صعد إلى الأب وقدم ذبيحته , وأعطي المجد والسلطان , 
والدليل انه صعد وقدم ذبيحته إلى الله الأب انه قال في رسالته لتلاميذه: 

( إني اصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم والهي وإلهكم ,) 
إذ انه كان يتكلم بجسد ذبيحته , فصعد وقدم ذبيحته , وبعدها تراءى لتلاميذ ولاقاهم في الجليل , ولنرى ماذا تقول ------ شريعة الخطية :  
.
(( ويدخل الكاهن الممسوح من دم الثور إلى خيمة الاجتماع . )) لا 4 : 16 *

وبما أن الكاهن الممسوح يدخل من دم الثور إلى خيمة الاجتماع, والتي هي مصنوعة 
على مثال الهيكل السماوي , كما ذكر في خروج 25: 9

( بحسب جميع ما أنا اريك من مثال المسكن , ومثال جميع آنيته هكذا تصنعون )

وبما أن ذبيحة الرب يسوع إلهية وأبدية , فيجب أن تقدم في هيكل الله في السماء ,
أمام الله الأب  الذي أعطى حكم الموت على الخاطئ , ولماذا تقدم الذبيحة إلى الله ,؟ 
لنكمل قراءة الشريعة : - 

(. ويكفر عنهم الكاهن فيصفح عنهم ) لا 4 :20 *

لذا يجب ان يصعد الرب يسوع بعد قيامته إلى الله الأب ليقدم ذبيحته في مسكن الله في السماء,
وليكفر عنا عند ذاك يصفح الله الأب عنا واذا قرانا الاصحاح التاسع من العبرانيين يؤكد لنا ما نحن بصدده عن تقديم الذبيح في السماء, وان يسوع المسيح صعد الى السماء ورش السماء والهيكل السماوي بالدم ... لنقرا مرة ثانية النص من إنجيل يوحنا :-

(قال لها يسوع " يا مريم " فالتفتت تلك وقالت له " ربوني " الذي تفسيره يا معلم ,
قال لها يسوع " لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد إلى أبي , ولكن اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم : 
إني اصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم والهي وإلهكم " يو 20: 16 و 17 )

لذلك يحق لنا أن نقول في ضوء ما قراناه  عن الشريعة , لذبيحة الخطية وكيفية تقديمها,
فنقول أن الله وضع في قلب مريم , أن لا تنتظر النسوة الباقيات للذهاب إلى القبر لوضع الحنوط , 
بل تذهب الآن في ظلام الليل إلى القبر , ولما ذهبت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر
نظرت أن الحجر مرفوع عن القبر , فركضت وجاءت مسرعة إلى سمعان ويوحنا , لتخبرهم 
بان القبر فارغ , فخرج بطرس ويوحنا والمجدلية معهم مسرعين إلى القبر ودخلوا ورأوا انه
 فارغ , وهذا ليكونوا شهودا للآخرين بأنهم لم يروا الجثة في القبر ليؤمنوا به عند قيامته , 
فرجعا التلميذان إلى مكانهما ,( يو 20: 1- 9 * * أما مريم المجدلية فبقيت واقفة عند القبر 
خارجا تبكي , وكانت إرادة الله أن تبقى لحين ظهور الرب يسوع لها ,  وملاقاته واستلام الرسالة
 منه وإيصالها إلى التلاميذ , لأنها أحبت الرب كثيرا ومن يحب كثيرا يعطى كثيرا , ولهذا فقد كان
 لكل من الرب يسوع ومريم المجدلية , عمل خاص يقوم به , وهو أن الرب يسوع صاعد إلى
السماء ليقدم ذبيحته أمام الله الأب في هيكل قدسه , ومريم المجدلية لتنقل الرسالة إلى التلاميذ ليلاقينه في الجليل .. والسبب باختيار الله لمريم المجدلية , ؟ نأخذ الجواب من إنجيل مرقس الذي ذكر بأنها .......
((وبعدما قام باكرا في أول الأسبوع ظهر أولا لمريم المجدلية , التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين )) مرقس 16 : 9 *...
وكلنا قرانا في الكتاب المقدس أن الذين يسكنهم الشيطان , كان مسكنهم القبور, وبما أن مريم 
المجدلية التي اخرج الرب منها سبعة شياطين  وكان مسكنها القبور , لذا تم اختيارها لأنها 
لا تخاف إن ذهبت إلى القبر ليلا والظلام باق ومصادف لقيامة الرب يسوع ..!! 
وبهذا البحث الموسع من كلمة الله وليس بتأويل وتفسير إنسان , أزيلت كل الشكوك حول موضوع 
 مريم المجدلية , وقول الرب لها لا تلمسيني أو لا تمسكي بي ....
 وبهذا أيضا نكون قد انهينا بحثنا هذا , وهو أول بحث يتطرق إليه إنسان وبعون من الله ,
 وقدمنا جوهرة من جواهر كلمة الله للإنسان ليتعرف إلى الحقيقة , وصلاتنا إلى الرب يسوع 
المسيح , أن يكون هذا البحث سبب بركة لكثيرين ولكل من يقراه والمجد كل المجد للرب يسوع
 الذي أعطى هذا الإعلان والتفسير من كلمته وأزال كل شك لدى الإنسان ... ..آمين...


----------



## salimhadadd (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: ماذا يقصد الرب يسوع ب لا تلمسينى و ابى وابيكم .. الهى والهكم ؟؟*

( لماذا قال يسوع
لا تلمسيني ) , والموضوع الذي انزلته يعتمد اعتمادا كليا على الكتاب المقدس ير


----------



## النهيسى (4 مايو 2011)

_*

شكراا
للموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك
*_​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## salimhadadd (5 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _*
> 
> شكراا
> للموضوع الجميل
> ...





الاخ النهيسي سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معك ,,
شكرا لمرورك الدائم على مواضيعي الرب يبارك خدمتك ,
واقبل تحياتي ,,


----------



## salimhadadd (5 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك






الاخ كليمو سلام ونعمة لك من الله الاب والرب يسوع المسيح ,,
شكرا لمرورك على الموضوع وردك الجميل بارك الرب حياتك
وتعب محبتك , تحياتي لك ,,


----------



## elamer1000 (21 مايو 2011)

*الف شكر 

الرب يباركك


+++
*​


----------



## salimhadadd (22 مايو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر
> 
> الرب يباركك
> 
> ...





الامير سلام ونعمة الرب سوع المسيح معك ,,
شكرا لمرورك الكريم الذي شرفتني به بزيارتك لموضوعي,
الرب يبارك خدمتك وتحياتي لك ,,


----------

